# Got reading lession a geography lession and a biology lesson at Vero Beach last week



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Friend owns a condo on the island in Vero Beach and invited us down . We enjoyed it tremendously but got a less than warm reception when we surf fished. His condo association owns a section of beach and we walked out on it in the AM ( there was one other fisherman out there before us) I saw the signs that said no fishing in front of the cabanas for his property so I walked 3-4 houses down and started to set up shop. 
As I did a woman in her 60's her husband and what appeard to be her grand child walks out from the cabanas and drops her beach bag in front of the cabanas and then walks over to my friend ( the property owner) and speaks to him. I did not pay any attenton to it and about 5 mins later she walks over to me. 
First words out of her mouth: Can you read?
Me: yes.....
Did you see the signs as you walked out here that said no fishing infront of the cabanas?
I said I did that is why I and at least 3 houses down from your cabanas. 
She then said: It's a private beach here. I responded is this your house here where I am standing? she said no. 
She then goes on to ask: Do you know why we don't allow fishing in front of the cabanas? 
I said: I don't but I am sure I am about to find out. 
She then goes on about how when I catch a fish it draws the sharks in and they will then attack the children swimming at the beach. 

I just fished for about a hour and left. I guess the blue bloods that inhabit the area don't like fishermen....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shark Week does it every time...


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Shark Week does it every time...


I forgot all about that....


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a woman from Fla accost me on the Beach here in Cape May, NJ Bitching that I should be on the "Fishing Beach". Because my hooks might get stuck in the Peoples feet when the go in the Water. (I cast 80-100 yds with 6 and bait and use circle hooks) Told her that I doubted that anyone would get one of my hooks in their feet. placed a 9/0 circle in between my palms and twisted my hands back and forth several times to prove my point. She then said in fla they had beach area for fishing only. I told her to Go back to Florida , And DO NOT bother me on this Beach This is not FLORIDA


----------



## newguy101 (Dec 29, 2008)

i knew when you said vero beach on the island and surf fishing. you was going to get schooled. did she try to charge you for using up thier oxygenopcorn:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

There are better places to fish, anyway.

You were 20 minutes from Sebastian Inlet. I know, it's not directly on the beach at the condo, but well worth the trip.  Of course, I'm assuming that you didn't take the trip, but hopefully you did.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

solid7 said:


> There are better places to fish, anyway.
> 
> You were 20 minutes from Sebastian Inlet. I know, it's not directly on the beach at the condo, but well worth the trip. Of course, I'm assuming that you didn't take the trip, but hopefully you did.


I did for 2 days. The trout bite in the AM was great. Permit were to be had as well. I will say that the water is noticably dirty and much more freshwater in the last few years with all the freshwater being pumped from lake Lake Okeechobee thru the St Lucie river.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Alexy said:


> I did for 2 days. The trout bite in the AM was great. Permit were to be had as well. I will say that the water is noticably dirty and much more freshwater in the last few years with all the freshwater being pumped from lake Lake Okeechobee thru the St Lucie river.


It's not the St. Lucie river doing that to us. We have always had our own water quality issues up this way. The middleground in all of this is the Ft. Pierce inlet. Down there, inside the inlet, there are still spots of crystal clear and blue water - but only in localized spots. They are doing their part to ruin that, though.

Up north by Sebastian, you have outflow from the Sebastian river and all the feeders. That water is always murky brown, and depending on the time of year and rainfall, it is more ore less noticeable in the outflow. I can't remember extended periods of clear water for a very long time, now. When we get roaring rains, you can see this dark brown cloud pouring out of the inlet.

Some say that the real problem with our water by Sebastian is that all of the seagrass is dying off. Not sure if that's true or not, but on hot days, you'll sometimes see the bottom of the intracoastal turn over, and this mucky junk that looks like what comes out of a clogged drain floats up to the top.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hehehe, thank god I haven't run into one of those types of people yet.. Most of the people I get down here are really friendly tourist.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Shark Week does it every time...


There you go again..............lol


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I have heard of these A-holes on the beaches here, but so far, have not run into them....I would tell her to go get a cop, good luck getting a cop to walk out on the beach to give you a hard time....A little common sense, don't fish in swim zones....the beach is public, your taxes pay for the sand they pump up on these beaches....Ignore the farts.....I'll be damned if someone is going to push me off of a public beach....


----------

